# New baby rats sniffling and sneezing?



## Soarel (Jan 1, 2013)

I got some new baby ratties yesterday, and although they are very active and healthy, they are constantly sniffling, sneezing, chittering, and squeaking. This only happens when they are being handled or petted. 

Are my rats just stressed out, or is this a sign of a condition?


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

When you first buy rats, they have "new home" sneezes.

They usually last up to a week.

Give them a little time, I'm pretty sure they'll be Okay


----------

